# Question about highlights...



## BabyFu18 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've never colored my hair before, so I though I'd ask here before I even make my salon appointment.

I have dirty blonde/dark blonde hair and I have been thinking about getting some lighter blonde highlights put in my hair for the summer.  However, I don't know if I'll continue to keep up the highlights or not and I was wondering if you get highlights and decide not to keep them up (just let them grow out or fade) will it look horrible? 

I really don't want anything that's high maintenance but I do feel like I want a change.  I've just never colored my hair because I've always got compliments about how my hair has natural highlights (somehow my hair just doesn't look good to me).

What do you guys think, will highlights always be high maintenance?  Does it always look like your roots are growing out even if you get complimentary colored highlights?

I don't have any photos of my hair except for pictures taken outdoors where my hair looks a little darker than it really is but I can post that picture if it helps.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 22, 2008)

I dont think it will look bad when it grows out.
I have dark brown hair but got light brown highlights and i could never afford to keep it up, but eventually it looked like naturally sunkissed hair!
You could also ask your stylist to do highlights similar to giselle bunchen(sp? lol) and have them thinner at the top and thicker at the bottom so when it grows out it isnt so streaky. I saw that in allure a while back and it looks pretty. heres an example of what i mean: http://coolceleb.instablogs.com/images/giselle_hair.jpg You can see that it acutally looks very natural, when in reality she has some roots growing in a brown color.

Oh, and as far as getting rid of them, they wont really fade out, but you can dye over them. I just waited until it grew long enough and eventually when i got my haircut i cut out the highlights.
hope this has helped lol sorry its so long!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't think it will look bad at all when it grow out. You said you have dark blonde hair.

If you want to get the highlights done. Do a 1/2 a head of highlights see how you like it & u can always add more.
speak to your colorist.

Iv'e been blonde for 8-10 years & I just recently went back to a brunette.


----------



## user79 (Apr 22, 2008)

Get highlights on the underneath part of your hair (sometimes called peekaboo highlights), not on the crown, so you can hardly tell when they are growing out since the roots won't be visible.


----------

